
Show HN: Monitoring the Bitcoin network with bitcoin-top - esotericn
https://bitcoin.electronrelocation.com
======
esotericn
I've been developing and running this monitoring software for quite a while,
and recently got around to making it ready for distribution.

You can run this yourself - the software is AGPLv3 and scripts are included to
start the containers as necessary and run your own Bitcoin node.

A screenshot, on the off-chance that the demo site dies from the traffic;

[https://imgur.com/a/zdRRuPJ](https://imgur.com/a/zdRRuPJ)

